# SR20DET IN SENTRA 2.0 2001



## Stars999 (Jan 12, 2006)

I need info for swap sr20det in a sentra 2001 with obdII what kinds a need for a swap and it is possible ????


----------



## CrashSEntra01 (Apr 17, 2005)

Stars999 said:


> I need info for swap sr20det in a sentra 2001 with obdII what kinds a need for a swap and it is possible ????


The swap is very possible...actually, it has been done many times. Try searching for the info on www.b15sentra.net That'll be the best place to find the answers you are looking for.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Stars999 said:


> I need info for swap sr20det in a sentra 2001 with obdII what kinds a need for a swap and it is possible ????


Is the car currently equipped with an SR20 or QG18?


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

wes said:


> Is the car currently equipped with an SR20 or QG18?


From the title of the tread, I would go out on a limb and guess it had a 2.0. 

I've been curious about stuff like this. I'd wonder if that VQ swap would be possible though. For the money, I'd rather do that. I don't know if it would cost the same though or not. The origional swap was on a car with the 2.5 liter engine.

I guess you could probably keep some of the parts from the origional 2.0 with this swap too, so I guess it might be cheaper.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

stevja1 said:


> From the title of the tread, I would go out on a limb and guess it had a 2.0.
> 
> I've been curious about stuff like this. I'd wonder if that VQ swap would be possible though. For the money, I'd rather do that. I don't know if it would cost the same though or not. The origional swap was on a car with the 2.5 liter engine.
> 
> I guess you could probably keep some of the parts from the origional 2.0 with this swap too, so I guess it might be cheaper.


LMAO owned.... Good call. 

WHy swap, why not just use the DE-T parts on the SR20?


----------

